

Humans Can Only Walk In Circles and We Don't Know Why - Jach
http://gizmodo.com/5701541/humans-can-only-walk-in-circles-and-we-dont-know-why

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Article from NPR a week ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1929267>

